# Where Did Your Username Come From?



## clean brewer (16/11/08)

Hello all,

While sitting on the forum quite a bit, I find it very interesting peoples Usernames and especially their Avatars..

The question is, where did your username come from??

Clean Brewer just came from me being a bit of a clean freak(most times) and then when I started brewing, cleaning and sanitisation seemed imperative so I named myself CLEAN BREWER.. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Fents (16/11/08)

my name is Fenton so Fents for short. nothing too hard bout that one.


----------



## wambesi (16/11/08)

The Phantom fans out there would recognise my name as one of the tribes in Bengali.
I was (still am but three kids puts a stop to it!) a huge fan, buying the comics all the time.

I was at uni and needed a username and I had used phantom a few times before however as it was pretty popular I decided to go wambesi which was always available - hence it's stuck!
My avatar on the otherhand is my brewery name, the kids named my beers "Daddy's Beer" so DBB it was - Daddy's Beer Brewery.


----------



## Barry (16/11/08)

A lack of imagination.


----------



## np1962 (16/11/08)

Along the same lines as Fents, my Name and birth year, not that imaginative.

Nige.


----------



## Pollux (16/11/08)

I acquired the username years ago when I was into astrology, Pollux being one of the major stars in the Gemini constellation, in turn my wife has taken the online username of Castor, being the twin to Pollux.


My avatar, well, it's the twins under the table.


----------



## Stubbie (16/11/08)

Vertically challenged @ 163cm.


----------



## MarkBastard (16/11/08)

my name is mark and im a bastard


----------



## newguy (16/11/08)

When I signed up for my first online forum many years ago, Mark (my name) was taken. So I opted for newguy since I was, in fact, new. And a guy. Seeing as how I have no patience to memorise dozens of different usernames for all things I've signed up for since, I usually opt for newguy. Chalk up my name to a lack of imagination and laziness.


----------



## eric8 (16/11/08)

Barry said:


> A lack of imagination.


 :lol: :lol: , Great name though Barry!!


----------



## yardy (16/11/08)

short for yardglass, which is my preferred vessel :icon_drool2: 


cheers


----------



## Gavo (16/11/08)

Gavo

A combo of my name and Gabbo on the Simpsons. Given to me by an old workmate in another time.

CHeers
Gavo


----------



## warra48 (16/11/08)

Used to live in Warrawee, and 1948 vintage.


----------



## The King of Spain (16/11/08)

Was funny at the time


----------



## reg (16/11/08)

Last name Grundy

Just dont have as much money as the real reg grundy
I am also as ugly as a dog walking backwards hence the dogs arse bitter


----------



## Simon W (16/11/08)

Self explainitary, tho I did try for Simon without the 'W' but it was already registered... and never used :huh: :angry:


----------



## wakkatoo (16/11/08)

It's the name of my boat (mad keen wakeboarder B) ). Logo is the one I designed to go on the side of the boat, but never seem to get around to it!


----------



## Stuffa (16/11/08)

A nickname I had in the Army derived from my Christian name Christopher - Chrisstuffa - Stuffa. Other mates names were Balls, Stiff, Spoof, Toad and Dogs Body.


----------



## bindi (16/11/08)

It's very old nick name, " a tenacious little prick that's hard to get rid of once it gets a hold, you tuff little prick, you are bindi from now on" a shipmate said, so bindi stuck for years , everybody had a nick name then.
Not tuff now, too much bindi spray. 

Others I had were 'Black Duck' don't go there, others were too crude for this forum.


----------



## flattop (16/11/08)

umm hairstyle.... never goes out of fashion.... drip dry, low maintenance and the hairdresser is cute (and busty) so why not get your haircut monthly???


----------



## rich_lamb (16/11/08)

Because my two main hobbies are brewing and blacksmithing: it's what I call my "brewery".
But it's also a pretty good fit for my personality. <_<


----------



## goatherder (16/11/08)

I have two goats. I sometimes herd them.


----------



## Kleiny (16/11/08)

Last name + y

just the usual aussie thing


----------



## Screwtop (16/11/08)

Had a Screwtop bottle of homebrew in front of me when I needed to come up with a username :blink:


----------



## Duff (16/11/08)

Homer Simpson was at the Duff Brewery the day I signed up. That will do I thought.


----------



## sqyre (16/11/08)

I knew a bloke years ago who always refered to everyone as "Squire" instead of "Mate" , "Buddy" or whatever.. And for some reason it always stuck in my head..
So when i first got on the internet chat forums about 16 years ago i was going to use Squire but the Cool thing to do at the time was spell it wrong so it still sounded right...

So on the internet, i have been known as Sqyre for over 15 years...

God i'm getting old.. :huh: 

Sqyre..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/08)

My name is Stu

And the other bit is rather obvious


----------



## sqyre (16/11/08)

Screwtop said:


> Had a Screwtop bottle of homebrew in front of me when I needed to come up with a username :blink:



Lucky you wern't a Proctologist performing an examination at the time... :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## flattop (16/11/08)

reminds me of the joke 

".....why do you ask twodogsfarking?????"


----------



## [email protected] (16/11/08)

Track 3 off an old Kyuss cd. Seemed to fit. Also getting old.....


----------



## Carbonator (16/11/08)

Trying to create a user name was "hit and miss"!

I first tried my first name, but it was taken, then my nick-name, but it was taken. Then I tried the something "beer creation process" related and it was available!


----------



## Dave86 (16/11/08)

Two guesses what my name is and three guesses for what year I was born...


----------



## quantocks (16/11/08)

range of hills in Somerset 


I was drunk and watching Peep Show at the time, haha.


----------



## Jazzafish (16/11/08)

My name is Jarrad Salmon, so jazza fish


----------



## Adamt (16/11/08)

I've had this name for over 22 years... No idea where it came from.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/11/08)

Ive just realised how boring my name is  

But my new avatar is the yellow intercepter of Mad Max. I still here that siren everytime I look at it B)


----------



## porky (16/11/08)

Being a Yank / Aussie, we dont call anyone Mate but rather Dude or Bud
Also, being Budweiser is the biggest selling beer and also known around the world (I am not saying that it is any good mind you) using a variation of it was a natural for me. 
Using Miller Genuine Draft seemed a bit long, Samuel Adams a bit pretentious.
Signing Bud is just easy for me.
The avatar needs no explanation. 

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## schooey (16/11/08)

I was the only bloke that drank schooners at the little village pub closest to where I grew up and as soon as I walked in the publican would say "Schooey?" and I'd just nod. After a while it just stuck


----------



## Pumpy (16/11/08)

I make Pumps .


Pumpy :huh:


----------



## pjwhite5 (16/11/08)

I had a massive night on the brews the night before i jumped on the site, so I was feeling cede :icon_vomit: ( sick, real ordinary) hence

Feelncede


Cheers


----------



## timmy (16/11/08)

My name is Tim, the last two letters just found their way in.

BTW this is my first post in over a year so hooray for everything!!!!


----------



## fraser_john (16/11/08)

fraser_john was the user name I chose when Hotmail first started in the 90's as john_fraser was unavaible already, I have used it for pretty much everything ever since.


----------



## Zwickel (16/11/08)

Zwickel is called a sampling tap on a vat. Also the beer that gets sampled on the zwickel tap is called "Zwickel Beer".
Its an unfiltered, cloudy beer, right after fermentation has been completed. 

Needless to tell ya, that I love Zwickel-Beers most.

ahem....my avatar...due to my consumption of too much zwickel beers, my personal development got stuck... :lol: 

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## white.grant (16/11/08)

Sometimes I wish I had been cleverer, but I'm grantw pretty much everywhere


----------



## Sully (16/11/08)

no mystery with mine, short for Sullivan (last name), usually gets abbreviated to Suls. But also I am a largish diameter around the waste like the blue fella out of Monsters Inc.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## barls (16/11/08)

mines the same as some of the guys on here. barls is short for barlin. i answer to it on all the forums and at work so its an easy one for me.


----------



## dig (16/11/08)

I was called Dig at birth by my sister who was learning to talk at the time and had trouble with 'Dean'. So I've always been Dig or Diggy or Digwah or Diglette. And Dig Head every once in a while. Avatar is an Atomic stovetop espresso maker. I have a few of these. I like movies, candle-lit dinners and long walks on the beach.


----------



## clean brewer (16/11/08)

Some really good ways people have come up with there username, quite interesting actually..
A few of them I had already imagined how they come about, keep em coming guys.. 

:beer:


----------



## Jye (16/11/08)

I know this awesome guy called Jye so I stole his name.


----------



## raven19 (16/11/08)

Love the simpsons, handy quote from treehouse of horrors... plus favourite number.
Plus a bit of using similar names on all other kinds of software, usernames, etc...

:icon_offtopic: Enjoying a nice porter made during a AG course at tafe a few months back... Cheers!


----------



## Muggus (16/11/08)

My nickname goes a long way back, and I tend to make up a story on the spot to explain where it comes from orginally because I forget.

Long story short its a bastardisation of my last name (Morgan). 
I used the name Muggus as my email address best part of 10 years ago, and one day a schoolmate who I'd occasionally chat to through ICQ refered to me as Muggus because my email address was my name on ICQ. 
It somehow caught on in school, and i've been known as Muggus ever since. Now its to the point where i'm actually introduced as Muggus at parties and there are a large number of aqquantainces that don't know me by any other name! :unsure:


----------



## MVZOOM (16/11/08)

My name is Mike van Zoggel. I had a car that was fast around corners, so it had a personalised plate, MVZ00M. First forums I joined were car forums, hence the logic. 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Uncle Fester (16/11/08)

Follically challenged.

Given to me by a mate, who was vertically challenged. He now goes by the name "the poisened dwarf"


Fester


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/08)

Jye said:


> I know this awesome guy called Jye so I stole his name.



He is still not happy that you stole his name... :lol:


----------



## Jye (16/11/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> He is still not happy that you stole his name... :lol:



If he wants it back he knows who to come and see


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/08)

I will let him know


----------



## frogman (16/11/08)

Have 5 pet frogs that have travelled over 2000k's with me.

Hence the name.

Pic changes when I find a better 1.


FROGMAN......


----------



## Jase71 (16/11/08)




----------



## bowie in space (16/11/08)

When signing up all i could think of was the "flight of the conchords" TV show from NZ via NY and their smash hit song "bowie's in space" where they sing a song (very convincing) about David Bowie (who i love). :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wardhog (16/11/08)

A megaswill-fuelled segment of my life saw me needing a stage name for my membership in the seminal internet band 'The ******* Pigs'. By God we were awful.

Thankfully the FPs no longer exist, but adding "hog" on the end of my first name has become standard for every forum site I join.


Edit: It was a forgone conclusion that I was going to join the Worthogs Brewing Club.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/08)

Worthog.


----------



## Barley Belly (16/11/08)

MVZOOM said:


> I had a car that was fast around corners
> 
> Cheers - Mike




:huh:


----------



## Aaron (16/11/08)

I just used my name. Guess I'm just boring.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/11/08)

From an old Tom Waits song. Been using it for about 6 years round and about.

However I've found it very appropriate for this forum. :chug:


----------



## MVZOOM (16/11/08)

finners said:


> :huh:



It wasn't fast in a straight line, but could pull big 'g's on a skidpan! B)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/08)

MVZOOM said:


> It wasn't fast in a straight line, but could pull big 'g's on a skidpan! B)




Must have been an HQ, 202, 3-on-the-tree with 165/75/14 tyres


----------



## microbe (16/11/08)

My name is Michael Rowe.

Shortened to Mike Rowe - again to micro, but five characters is too short for the free online email I was using at the time I signed up for AHB so added a couple of letters to make it beer related.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Thommo (16/11/08)

Surname is Thompson.

Mad keen Blackburn Rovers supporter, hence the Avatar.


----------



## jeddog (16/11/08)

had a dog once..............


----------



## GMK (16/11/08)

GMK = Grand Master Kenny.

bestowed upon my a very long time ago by my First Beer brewing Apprentice - Padewin Zac...
He found the site and when i joined - i need a nic - so GMK it was. 

I thought of the "Nights of NIC" 1st - but settled on GMK


----------



## Tony (16/11/08)

Mine took hundreds of hours of thought and consideration to come up with


----------



## razz (16/11/08)

Tony said:


> Mine took hundreds of hours of thought and consideration to come up with



And now everyone knows you as the rice gulls bloke !


----------



## flattop (16/11/08)

Funny thing for me is i am a GrantW but there is already one here... anyhow flattop has been my nic for years... although some call me curly.

Forgot about the avatar, it's a gargoyle off a church in Munich, i went there a while back and drank lots of beer.
The thing i like about gargoyles is they vomit water when it rains (medieval downpipes).


----------



## ausdb (16/11/08)

I've been known as db since I was a kid, its my first two initials and years ago when I signed up to some american forum db was already taken, so considering I'm an aussie I went for ausdb and its just stuck from there, plus when I joined here there was already a deebee.
My avatar is my "brewmunchkin" nephew who loves to help out on brewdays when he visits.


----------



## Batz (16/11/08)

I found it on one of my beer labels one night and thought,that'll do. 






Actually it's a nick I had in primary school,comes from my family name.

Batz


----------



## mouapp12 (16/11/08)

i always find nicknames interesting

i wrote a program that generates random letters and i used a batch that looked a bit like a word then through it in google to make sure no one else was using it, almost everything that comes up now is me

the pic is my bass, i customized the paint job with a gulf club and a box cutter :blink:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/08)

Tony said:


> Mine took hundreds of hours of thought and consideration to come up with



Them teeth still need a few more hours of work


----------



## Tony (16/11/08)

razz said:


> And now everyone knows you as the rice gulls bloke !



And do you know how many people have sighned up here and thought they were actually called Rice Gulls...... to the point of going into the local HBS and asking for them.


----------



## mikeintmba (16/11/08)

My name is Michael and I do like beer. Pretty easy really.


----------



## Mantis (16/11/08)

I am 6'3" and was shearing a very small lamb one day in a shed over in SA. The boss of the board walked over and said, "allan, you look like a praying mantis eating a fly". Needless to say the nick stuck, so have been mantis to those guys ever since. 

So when I started interneting I decided on mantis. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Ginger NZ (16/11/08)

I'm a rustynuts and I'm based in NZ at the moment.

Fascinating huh?


----------



## Frank (16/11/08)

My dog is a Boston Terrier, Frank, that's him in the avatar.


----------



## Weizguy (16/11/08)

Tony said:


> And do you know how many people have sighned up here and thought they were actually called Rice Gulls...... to the point of going into the local HBS and asking for them.


lucky that firmenters and firminters sounds close to what you might be asking for.

luv the rice gulls. I'm happy to use the term at my lhbs. He always has a giggle, although it may be malicious. :lol: 

Oh, me? My story??? Was gonna go by Teninchtongue, for which my brewery (such as it is) is named, but it wasn't relevant here. I had a vague recollection of someone on a brew forum named Weizguy. Ran a google to see if there any chance of confusion. I figured it was cool to share a nickname (if necessary). Haven't googled it for a while, but I'm pretty sure that it's unique, 'specially in Oz.
After a bit of pressure from some veteran brewers (you know who you are - Ray M and Barry C), I decided to add the "Les the" bit. Thanks to Doc for the upgrade. Never looked back. More exposure. More respect when it's earned.

Love the wheat beer (although I see Witbier as more of a spice/adjunct beer, than a wheat). BYO flame suit, I never wear one.
German wheats, paler ones more in the early daze. As my tastebuds mature, I tend to favour the darker (and sometimes stronger) wheat ales/ wheat wines.
I could go on.

Les out


----------



## Goofinder (16/11/08)

I was listening to a lot of Custard back in the mid 90's when I needed a nickname for something. Just picked a song title off one of their CDs. Nothing to do with cans of goo.


----------



## beers (16/11/08)

I got lazy & just used my nickname.. which just happens to be my Surname - Beers


----------



## hoohaaman (16/11/08)

Mum and Dad had a strange sense of humour.


----------



## Brewtus (16/11/08)

Best name I could think of at the time that could be mis-spelt to make a brewing reference that was still free. The avatar is just something I found via google. I like the name and now use it in other places.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/11/08)

Family of Middle Eastern extraction and I like a drink. Actually given to me by Grumpy Thomas (tdh) when he was working there.
As for the avatar, hmmm..."I'm free" :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## hoohaaman (16/11/08)

mr Humphries are you free?


----------



## sponge (16/11/08)

Well, its a nickname ive had since i turned 18.... 

most people think its because if my big curly hairy, but its actually to do with my drinking and eating habits. for as long as ive known my dad has always finished off peoples meals as he believed that wasting food was bad. so i sortve took that on, but also did it with drinks as well. say my mates had half a beer they didnt want, id drink it because i was so used to doing that and also because i was really poor... (finishing year 12, no job, just turned 18 etc etc). one night at the pub my mate called me a sponge, and it has stuck ever since.

to this day if they ever need a meal or drink to be finished theyll just pass it down to me without asking. 

as for the picture... i don't know, i enjoy cleaning...


Sponge


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (16/11/08)

A bunch of school friends and I used to make stupid sayings up and this was one that I grew attached too. Been saying it for about 20 years now.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (17/11/08)

clean brewer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The question is, where did your username come from??
> 
> Cheers :beer:



From my back yard  

Cheers
Back Yard Brewer


----------



## mika (17/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> .....I had a vague recollection of someone on a brew forum named Weizguy....




Always thought it was because of all the Weizen's


----------



## imellor (17/11/08)

Wanted to use my name but it was taken so added "n" to the end if it and got accepted.
The avatar was sent to me by a mate as I have pet ferrets.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## King Brown (17/11/08)

Friends often just call me by my surname (Brown) so figured mixing brown with something beer related and came up with king brown.

I'm too lazy to put an avatar up


----------



## matti (17/11/08)

Name: Matti
Avatar: I like to watch! h34r:


----------



## white.grant (17/11/08)

flattop said:


> Funny thing for me is i am a GrantW but there is already one here.



What?? There's more than one of me


----------



## reviled (17/11/08)

Reviled - Was my bands name in school, we played extremely hard heavy metal when everyone else was into punk and pop music, so we werent very popular... So we thought the name was appropriate, Reviled means hated  

Names just stuck since, use it for any internet log in cos its never taken...

Dont have an avatar cos I havnt figured out how to put one on :huh: If I did, it would be my profile pic which is my project, a 1985 Peugeot 205 GTi 1.6litre, painted orange, 3 years plus in the making, and then I found brewing


----------



## jimmy01 (17/11/08)

I'm a big Jimmy Buffett Fan - hence the Jimmy. The 01 - because Jimmy was already taken. 

Avatar is of Jimmy's album which is titled _Living and Dying in 3/4 Time_ which reminds me to slow down and enjoy life.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (17/11/08)

The Two Ronnies used to do a sketch with two yokels sitting around talking - much like many of their sketches, come to think of it.

Yokel #1: I don't drinks much, really.
Yokel #2: Really? Why's that, then?
Yokel #1: Well, I spills most of it, don't I...

Anyone who knows me will tell you that I don't drink much at all... 

Avatar? I'm more of a cpio man (ascii character headers and 5120 byte blocking factor).


----------



## brettprevans (17/11/08)

CM2

was going to study justice/criminology at uni and my first email addy was [email protected] when i changed to hotmail some bastard had already taken [email protected], so i took citymorgue2.... the rest is history. Had the cm2 online nickname for over 12 years now. I once gave my email to a law lecturer at uni and she thought i worked for the coroners office (the morgue), so i figured it was definitely a keeper of a name. My highschool nickname was completely differant (Conan) and my mates still call me that. I digress.

avatar is found from trawling through googfle for something simple but appropriate. made my slogan (under avatar) to match. 

Interestingly enough i tend to name my beers/brewhouse after the nickname ive given my eldest daughter... Kenzie.

I have a mate tghat decidedd he was a bob rather than robert around the same time and took the nickname/email address of bobscountrybunker from the blues brothers. He will be joining the forum shortly once he starts brewing again.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (17/11/08)

"Cortez The Killer" is a Neil Young song off the "Zuma" album 

See here http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=oynETmgdNf0 - well worth a listen if you haven't heard it - it's one of the long Crazy Horse jam songs - in my opinion one of his best

My avatar comes from the online comic "Sinfest" http://www.sinfest.net 

Here's the first ever strip







Cheers


----------



## therook (17/11/08)

therook is were i live - Tallarook

Avatar if of Ford Fairlane until next footy season when the Cats Logo will be back

Brewery Name - self explantory

Rook


----------



## staggalee (17/11/08)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=44tbkgo-wfU

The song came out in 1959, I was 16 {yes 16} and used to hammer it so much on the jukeboxes my mates just gave me the title :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Barramundi (17/11/08)

just a name ive used on the bet for years , probably stemmed from my liking for fishing


----------



## Maple (17/11/08)

Born and raised in Canada, and was given the nick Maple by the guys at the cricket club. They thought it a bit of a novelty having a canadian playing cricket. that was about 5 years ago, and seems to suit.


----------



## MVZOOM (17/11/08)

reviled said:


> Dont have an avatar cos I havnt figured out how to put one on :huh: If I did, it would be my profile pic which is my project, a 1985 Peugeot 205 GTi 1.6litre, painted orange, 3 years plus in the making, and then I found brewing



Don't the 205GTi's have the legendary 1.9L engine?


----------



## mikem108 (17/11/08)

hotmail gave it to me when I was trying to get an email account years ago


----------



## Pennywise (17/11/08)

You can tell I put alot of thought into mine  , I'm a home brewer and was born in 79'


----------



## Bizier (17/11/08)

Mine is a combo of an old nickname plus the "double-dutch" for Beer, a homage to late 70s underground hip hop.


----------



## Weizguy (17/11/08)

mika said:


> Always thought it was because of all the Weizen's


Oh, and that too. So, to reiterate, I'm a [email protected] who enjoys a wheat beer.
Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/11/08)

One long ago day at the SCG when you could bring your own eskies in, I struck up with a couple of off duty cops who thought I was a big animal - a "Godzilla". My friends loved it, There after I used to enrol in country tennis tournaments as "P. Godzilla" - the P standing for Poncho, my "real" knickname, which most of the world knows me as. After retiring from the sporting fields and the girth grew, a mate of mine labelled me "Fat Godzilla". Fatgodzilla seemed a logical choice for a call sign.


----------



## Cracka (17/11/08)

Cracka, because of my last name.

My avatar, I thought he looked like a happy camper, funny at the time.


----------



## Dunno (17/11/08)

Spent a Summer unshaven years ago and, being a blood nut, had red beard thrown at me for a while. Thought of it when i first logged in. Also had enough beers in me to think I was being clever with spelling..


----------



## staggalee (17/11/08)

[quote name='RedBeer'd' post='377356' date='Nov 17 2008, 10:39 AM']Spent a Summer unshaven years ago and, being a blood nut, had red beard thrown at me for a while. Thought of it when i first logged in. Also had enough beers in me to think I was being clever with spelling..[/quote]
you were
take a bow. :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## roger mellie (17/11/08)

Hello , good evening and bollocks...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Mellie

I love Viz - esp during the 80's
I am politically incorrect whenever possible

My other nickname is Bolix - a play on my painting style being very similar to Jackson Pollock. So rather than face the wrath of the PC brigade by having a semi vulgar nickname on the net - I chose a bloke that says bollocks a lot.

RM


----------



## petesbrew (17/11/08)

I'm Pete, and I brew.
I thought long and hard over that name obviously.


----------



## reviled (17/11/08)

MVZOOM said:


> Don't the 205GTi's have the legendary 1.9L engine?



Most of em, in fact, id probably go as far to say that 99% of the ones that made it into Australia have the 1.9litre engine... Mine is a Phase one, the original, imported from the UK, which had a 1.6 litre engine which I personally prefer over the 1.9 cos it seems more revvy, which is fun on the twisties :lol: 

I like it cos everyone else has the 1.9, so it makes mine quite unique...


----------



## HoppingMad (17/11/08)

I thought mine was a nifty pun after stumbling across a beer called 'Hopping Mad' on the web.

Then realised that the strapline to the site here says 'We're Hopping Mad' after I registered it and felt like a total dumbass.  

Ah well, too late to find a new beer pun now, I'm stuck with this one!

Hopper.


----------



## ian ulrick (17/11/08)

About 15yrs ago Black Adder was a popular TV series between myself and a few mates. For those who don't know the series it starred Rowen Atkinson from Mr Bean and a character named Baldrick as his offsider that always had a cunning plan. Seeing I had a mullet and a surname very similar to his a mate called me it at the pub one night and it has stuck ever since. Most times I'm introduced as Baldrick and friends dirt magnets even call me Baldrick. The funny thing is it probably suits me more so now as the hair is disappearing and quite thin on top (BALDrick) :lol:


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/11/08)

Owned a supra and used name that on other forums. Now i dont own a supra and CBF'd changing my username.

On the up side, with no supra anymore, time, finances and most importantly garage space is now being diverted into brewing!!! Plus the other half finds spending money on brewing to be much more acceptable than spending money on cars.


----------



## reviled (17/11/08)

Supra-Jim said:


> Plus the other half finds spending money on brewing to be much more acceptable than spending money on cars.



+1 <_<


----------



## Bizier (17/11/08)

roger mellie said:


> I love Viz - esp during the 80's



That is funny, my other mentioned nickname was Viz / Vizier, and helped provide the iz in Bizier.


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/08)

Back in the days when I was in year 9, ICQ was quite popular. I was trying to work out a good name for myself, and was working one out with my friend. He pointed out that I have a CD called 'Eat Your Peas' by Martin/Molloy (hilarious), and CDs by KoRn- so why not Peas_And_KoRn? So that's what I did.

I used it in many forums, and it began to evolve after so many years. First I dropped the capital 'R', making Peas_And_Korn. After that, I lost the capitals all together, so it became peas_and_korn (which was my original name here). Soon after that, I became tired of the KoRn reference (a band which I had moved on from) and got the K replaced with a C- peas_and_corn. Thus, this is my name.

My avatar was originally a photo of me and my friends that had been cropped to just show my eyes. I used it because it looked kinda creepy. For a while I did't have one since I changed servers and the old avater was hoasted on my server's webspace. My current one is my MSN avatar as well- of course, the infamous HAL. The phrase "I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I cannot mash that" sounded funnier at the time.


----------



## gibbocore (17/11/08)

hardcore
softcore
metalcore
everything was getting a core so why should i miss out.


----------



## brendo (17/11/08)

hmmm nothing too exciting really, my name is Brendan and my friends shorten it to Brendo - end of mystery really.

Avatar is a photo from my wedding - it is the one shot out of about 800 that focuses on me (unlike the 100 fashion shots of the missus).

incidentally (and OT) I am officially one year into my life sentence today... 

Brendo


----------



## antains (17/11/08)

Like most people in Australia who are born to foreign parents (they're English, I'll have you know  ), I looked back to part of my heritage, which is Irish.
My name is Anthony (pronounced Antony, because the English are very proper, I'll have you know - I'll stop that bad joke now.)
The Celtic variation of my name is Antain. Signed up for Yahoo mail as Antain and then forgot the password. Antains was availalbe, so I signed up with that. I've just used it on the few forums I've signed up for, because it seems to make sense to keep the same name.
The avatar is a "painting" I did in ArtRage of myself drinking some homebrew. That way, people know I'm a little bit of a lefty, arty tosser. :lol:


----------



## brendo (17/11/08)

antains said:


> Like most people in Australia who are born to foreign parents (they're English, I'll have you know  ), I looked back to part of my heritage, which is Irish.
> My name is Anthony (pronounced Antony, because the English are very proper, I'll have you know - I'll stop that bad joke now.)
> The Celtic variation of my name is Antain. Signed up for Yahoo mail as Antain and then forgot the password. Antains was availalbe, so I signed up with that. I've just used it on the few forums I've signed up for, because it seems to make sense to keep the same name.
> The avatar is a "painting" I did in ArtRage of myself drinking some homebrew. That way, people know I'm a little bit of a lefty, arty tosser. :lol:



I can vouch for antains - he is definetly a lefty, arty tosser  

Me... I am just a prick... 

Brendo


----------



## Beer&Kebab (17/11/08)

Kmart had a sale on usernames :icon_cheers: 
A kebab usually finds its way into me if I am out drinking beer.. A real NSW kebab that is !
Not one of those Victorian lamb and garlic sauce jobs :icon_vomit:


----------



## mfdu (17/11/08)

mfdu is my little recording studio.

everything is branded 'mfdu'. me. my car. my skateboard. my beer.

a little bit of branding goes a loooong way.

but what IS mfdu? used to be M.F.D.U. if that helps.
all i wanted was an acronym. like MUFF (Melbourne Underground Film Festival). i like MUFF.
so mfdu doesn't really MEAN much. My Father Didn't Understand? (really, Massey Ferguson Developments United)


chris.mfdu



(hey - are you a muso? wanna do some recording? so, give me a call - if you mention AHB, i will record for beer . . .)


----------



## anc001 (17/11/08)

my, initials and some numbers incase there's another out there who shares them.


----------



## bonk (17/11/08)

just a chopped down version of my last name that was given to me at primary school and has be a nickname ever since.

the piccy, well i think the evil bert stuff is funny so i had to use it


----------



## antains (17/11/08)

brendo said:


> I can vouch for antains - he is definetly a lefty, arty tosser
> 
> Me... I am just a prick...
> 
> Brendo



Cheers, Brendo!

You might be a prick, but at least you're not a F**KEN prick! :lol:


----------



## brendo (17/11/08)

antains said:


> Cheers, Brendo!
> 
> You might be a prick, but at least you're not a F**KEN prick! :lol:



Yep... I am more James Hird... you James Joyce...


----------



## Bribie G (17/11/08)

Location, location, location.....

Avatar is a possum that mugged me on holiday at Bargara earlier this year. Actually I was before I got back into brewing and I was drinking XXXX heavy from cans. Oh the shame...


----------



## raven19 (17/11/08)

brendo said:


> incidentally (and OT) I am officially one year into my life sentence today...



And a happy anniversary to you and the minister of finance today! :icon_cheers:


----------



## brendo (17/11/08)

raven19 said:


> And a happy anniversary to you and the minister of finance today! :icon_cheers:



Cheers Raven... :beer:


----------



## SJW (17/11/08)

Stephen John Wright :mellow:


----------



## therook (17/11/08)

SJW said:


> Stephen John Wright :mellow:



Are you sure :lol: 

Rook


----------



## captaincleanoff (17/11/08)

gibbocore said:


> hardcore
> softcore
> metalcore
> everything was getting a core so why should i miss out.



I like it. I'm known as Gibbo too.

Captaincleanoff is a metal/grind band from melb


----------



## PostModern (17/11/08)

I'm just a postmodern kinda guy.


----------



## monkale (17/11/08)

Like what the Monks have done for brewing over the years :icon_cheers: there beers are great so Monkale seemed like a good chat name on a brewing forum


----------



## clean brewer (17/11/08)

Oh yeh, my Avatar is of me Sky Diving, what a rush, im up for anything(within reason).. :beerbang:


----------



## Sully (17/11/08)

clean brewer said:


> Oh yeh, my Avatar is of me Sky Diving, what a rush, im up for anything(within reason).. :beerbang:



nothing ever comes close to the rush of skydiving, everything else is just...meh....

did it for my 30th, trying to find an excuse to go do it again

cheers

sully


----------



## np1962 (17/11/08)

Sully said:


> nothing ever comes close to the rush of skydiving, everything else is just...meh....
> 
> did it for my 30th, trying to find an excuse to go do it again
> 
> ...



Can only think of one excuse.
Your plane is about to crash!!!

Nige.


----------



## Jase71 (17/11/08)

An old hippy couple I once knew conceived what was to spawn a wee lad on the Dies Natalis Solis Invicti, in celebration of the ancient sun god, the day of which has been plaigarised by Christians as the birth of Christ. And so brought about the coming of a new son in September, because they knew that it was good. Being the year of '71, when this son of the sun was born on the 17th, , they saw this as a great blessing from Solis Inctivi in being graced with such a wisely coded palindrome of 17/9/71, that they further sought the Roman numerological sequences and found the calendar months of July, August, September, October & November, when expressed in initials, spoke to them the word Jason.

Ok, so I'm just trying to make up for another non-creative forum username.


----------



## flattop (17/11/08)

Grantw said:


> What?? There's more than one of me




Yup Hi GrantW i am GrantW


----------



## LethalCorpse (17/11/08)

I used to play a lot of Team Fortress Classic back in the day, as a medic. I'd run around infecting the other team and get killed quickly, but they would keep infecting each other, then, while dead, I'd rack up a bunch of kills. Hence, lethalcorpse.


----------



## QldKev (17/11/08)

Another one with a boring one

Guess my name and where I love.....

QldKev


----------



## darrell.wallace (17/11/08)

schooey said:


> I was the only bloke that drank schooners at the little village pub closest to where I grew up and as soon as I walked in the publican would say "Schooey?" and I'd just nod. After a while it just stuck




I had a mate who had the nick name of schooner because the day he was born his old man was at the pub wetting the head. they asked him what he was going to call his new son and in his drunken state looked at the glass he was holding and said "schooner". the nickname has stuck ever since. that was 30 years ago, and i remember calling him that even in primary school.


----------



## antains (17/11/08)

PostModern said:


> I'm just a postmodern kinda guy.



Does the self-reflexivity kick in when you see the bottom of the glass?


----------



## trogdor (18/11/08)

Mine came from the regular drinking sessions with my nieghbour. Each night would be started with the consumption of a king-brown and a quick thrash of the song 'trodor' on guitar hero (yeah I know, real grown up!)


----------



## br33zy (19/11/08)

Breezy got there first.

Busterd.


----------



## bonj (19/11/08)

My brother has a habit of mutating vowels in people's names for comic effect and/or to annoy them. Bonjamin, was his little effort directed at me, which was quickly shortened to Bonj (although lengthened back to Bonjamin on occasion). It caught on quickly and now just about my entire family calls me Bonj.

My other nickname was Fascist because I used to play a lot of Quake/QuakeII/Half-Life/Counterstrike back in the day, and I used to call people fascists alot... Well it turned out that I was fairly alright with a sniper rifle in LAN games, and my friends would always call me a fascist when they became my next victim. It eventually turned into my nickname. I just figured Bonj was a little more friendly to use on a social kind of site like this one, so that's what I went with.

edit:spelling


----------



## Fermented (19/11/08)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> A bunch of school friends and I used to make stupid sayings up and this was one that I grew attached too. Been saying it for about 20 years now.



And here I was thinking it was a reference to Wall of Voodoo's Seven Days in Sammystown. 

My nick? I was probably half-rotten when I signed up. 

And the avatar is the standard warning symbol for chemical weapons. Self-deprecating humour about my beer making skills. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Katherine (19/11/08)

Did not really put much thought into it.. 

Did not think BowB4me would go down to well on this site... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pumpy (19/11/08)

PostModern said:


> I'm just a postmodern kinda guy.




Oh I see!!!


Postmodern philosophy is skeptical or nihilistic toward many of the values and assumptions of philosophy that derive from modernity, such as humanity having an essence which distinguishes humans from animals, or the assumption that one form of government is demonstrably better than another.


Pumpy


----------



## Katherine (19/11/08)

> Postmodern philosophy is skeptical or nihilistic toward many of the values and assumptions of philosophy that derive from modernity, such as humanity having an essence which distinguishes humans from animals, or the assumption that one form of government is demonstrably better than another.




I like this bit if found on the wiki.... it kind of ties in with another thread next step from K & K... :icon_cheers: 
Plus: Reintroducing traditional or classical elements of style..... or by carrying modernist style or practices to extremes.


----------



## jonocarroll (19/11/08)

I'm doing my PhD in theoretical physics, and I'm brewing beer - QuantumBrewer.

I did come up with a whole bunch of funny/nerdy usernames that had real physics in them, but they were all too complicated, and wouldn't actually make any sense to anyone who didn't know all the physics jokes.



> Two hydrogen atoms walk into a bar.
> 
> One says, "I've lost my electron."
> 
> ...


 :icon_drool2: 

It can also be taken as a brewer brewing something sciencey... I guess.


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/11/08)

Pumpy said:


> Oh I see!!!
> 
> 
> Postmodern philosophy is skeptical or nihilistic toward many of the values and assumptions of philosophy that derive from modernity, such as humanity having an essence which distinguishes humans from animals, or the assumption that one form of government is demonstrably better than another.
> ...



Let's not forget the rejection of norms as fixed within a given system!


----------



## clean brewer (16/2/09)

Bump for the Newbies.. :unsure:


----------



## Cocko (16/2/09)

Not a real noob but I am in a posting kinda mood!

Cocko - Its just what I call people when I am talking to someone and they know who I am talking about but that person is not present....

eg: "Hey, Cocko over there just told me you have another rash" etc..


:icon_cheers:


----------



## litre_o_cola (17/2/09)

Mine is from the copious amounts of drinking and watching Broken Lizard films like Beerfest and Super Troopers.
If you have seen them then nuf said.....


----------



## dj1984 (17/2/09)

i would of had just dj for my initials been known as dj for a long time but that was gone so i added my date of birth


----------



## loikar (17/2/09)

BeerFingers: Definition

Actually, I was at a mates party years ago and kept on dropping my drinks, just a clumsy night.
I got called beerfingers for about 3 months after that. it was the only beer nickname i was ever given....so I used it here.

I get called "Ankles" sometimes....becuase their 3 feet lower than a ....

Most of the time i get called "Special" or "Spesh"....because of my errrrrr..."character".... and sluured speach when im shatfaced.


----------



## KHB (17/2/09)

Well im left handed so KHB

Kacky
Handed
Brewing


----------



## christmasbender (17/2/09)

back in the old country (ireland) me and the lads used to get the booze-cruise (ferry over to hollyhead in wales) in the first week of december every year. this was before the eu and eec so there was still duty free on the boat. a crate of 24 500ml cans of australia's finest....... the amber nectar.... liquid gold.... 'the fos' as we callled it, was only 10 punts (irish pounds). we'd buy about 5 each. this was the fuel for the next few weeks which was our christmasbender. 

i miss the christmasbender (but not so much 'the fos'.... but i won't say a bad word about it as it gave me so many good times back in the day)

as for the avatar - no story, just found it and thought it was funny


----------



## vicelore (17/2/09)

Mines a name i use for Gaming online with all my mates. 

We lan then everyone called me Vice.

My GF even meet me as Vice now everyone calls me it, i have mates that iv known for a year that dont know my real first name lol... I book restarants under Vice. 

They normaly end up calling me Brice when i walk in lol .

Cheers Vice.


----------



## mje1980 (17/2/09)

Initials, and DOB. The pic is my homebrewed surfboard. Its a twin keel fish, could float an elephant, and catches knee high waves. Way too much fun.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/2/09)

mje1980 said:


> Initials, and DOB.



I feel soooo much better knowing I'm not the only one lacking imagination. :lol: 

Edit: mje I'll gladly trade you your 1980 for my 1963 though.

Warren -


----------



## j1gsaw (17/2/09)

I actually have a large portion of my body tattooed in a jigsaw... the name is self explanitory really..
Started as a dare years n years ago.


----------



## alowen474 (17/2/09)

Beer for me!!


----------



## adraine (17/2/09)

Adraine = Adam Dean Raine

Boring and unimaginative i know but what else do you expect from a beer lovin bonehead. :beerbang: 

All my mates call me Rainey maybe i should have use that :huh:


----------



## mattcarty (17/2/09)

litre_o_cola said:


> Mine is from the copious amounts of drinking and watching Broken Lizard films like Beerfest and Super Troopers.
> If you have seen them then nuf said.....




meow


mine is farily unimaginative, its just my name.

damn tv ruined my imagination and my ability to ummm hmmmm


----------



## chappo1970 (17/2/09)

Chapman got shortened to Chappo at school Tah dah... I was chuffed like hell it was available here  usually every forum I am involved with its gone and I resort to the nickname plus birth year! Chappo70 nuf said!


----------



## cozmocracker (17/2/09)

signed up to one of them um dating sites and well didnt want anyone to recognise me so i came up with cozmo (krammers real name in seinfeld) that was taken and krammer always cracked me up so cozmocracker!

picture of homer because i love beer as much as him.


----------



## gava (17/2/09)

Yeah well my names Gavin and people call me Gava.. yeah i know awesome hey.. Mind you my last name is Ramm and I dont get any nick names from that.. weird..


----------



## Blackfish (17/2/09)

My old one, Fhqwgads came from here: Strong Bad's Emails

...I know, random!

So I have swapped it for my other hobby, chasing these: 

small weed eating critters from the rocks around the coast.


----------



## brenjak (17/2/09)

I walked into Paulaner in Munich and told the girl behind the bar i wanted to try all the beeres they had on offer to which she replied "Du bist Biergeliebter" or translated to "you are a beer lover". I speak a little German and liked the name. I love German beer as well and thought it was appropriate. As for the pic. A beautiful girl able to carry all that beer? Speaks loads of German Frau's.


----------



## MAUOMBO (17/2/09)

I am a mighty african warrior

MAUOMBO (ma-wom-bo)


----------



## Jakechan (17/2/09)

Hi, my name is Jake.  

And no, Im not Asian. I _am _a huge fan of Jackie Chan but he didn't even enter my mind when I created my alias.

The _chan_ bit comes from Chanquetes, which is my favourite tapa in Spain (my wife is Spanish).


Cheers,
Jake


----------



## cubbie (17/2/09)

My baseball club are the Cubs so I went with Cubbie. The avatar is a cropped picture of the Gorillaz. I look nothing like that


----------



## rimrunner (17/2/09)

i'm a sci-fi nut and interplanetary pirates/trafficers/smugglers generally work in lower population areas, aka the "rim" (think edge of the galaxy)

i wanna be a space pirate. B)


----------



## litre_o_cola (17/2/09)

matt carty said:


> meow
> 
> 
> mine is farily unimaginative, its just my name.
> ...



I got you good chicken F&%ker


----------



## atkinsonr (17/2/09)

Richy, coz that's my name!


----------



## wakkatoo (17/2/09)

rimrunner said:


> i'm a sci-fi nut and interplanetary pirates/trafficers/smugglers generally work in lower population areas, aka the "rim" (think edge of the galaxy)
> 
> i wanna be a space pirate. B)



Coulda been for different reasons I 'spose :huh:


----------



## clean brewer (17/2/09)

wakkatoo said:


> Coulda been for different reasons I 'spose :huh:



wakkatoo  , you were not thinking what I was thinking were you? :unsure:


----------



## wakkatoo (17/2/09)

clean brewer said:


> wakkatoo  , you were not thinking what I was thinking were you? :unsure:



Depends on what you were thinking h34r:


----------



## Franko (17/2/09)

Franko cause thats my name

Franko


----------



## eamonnfoley (17/2/09)

my surname, -y, +s


----------



## unterberg (17/2/09)

German spirit


----------



## Spartan 117 (17/2/09)

Spartan 117 is a character from my favourite video game Halo, I'm a bit of a nerd so yeah there you go mind you i haven't played the game since probably November of last year. 

Aaron


----------



## Jono_w (17/2/09)

Jonathon is straight from my birth certificate, ingenious!!


----------



## Tony (17/2/09)

Mantis said:


> I am 6'3" and was shearing a very small lamb one day in a shed over in SA. The boss of the board walked over and said, "allan, you look like a praying mantis eating a fly". Needless to say the nick stuck, so have been mantis to those guys ever since.
> 
> So when I started interneting I decided on mantis.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



I can see that........... and the thought will haunt me in my sleep for weeks. You bending over a small lamb that is  Did it bleet in fear? :lol: 




bonk said:


> just a chopped down version of my last name that was given to me at primary school and has be a nickname ever since.
> 
> the piccy, well i think the evil bert stuff is funny so i had to use it



I love the Evil Bert shot. Id love a fill sized pic of that!

cheers


----------



## clean brewer (17/2/09)

wakkatoo said:


> Depends on what you were thinking h34r:



:icon_offtopic:


----------



## schooey (17/2/09)

rimrunner said:


> i'm a sci-fi nut and ........generally work........... the "rim"
> 
> i wanna be a .....pirate. B)



Don't you love creative editing? Uncle Rupert has been the master of it for years....

Sorry RR, couldn't resist...


----------



## Cocko (17/2/09)

schooey said:


> Don't you love creative editing? Uncle Rupert has been the master of it for years....
> 
> Sorry RR, couldn't resist...




BAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## stoutdrinker (18/2/09)

Hi,
the name's Michael and I was a bit over Mic, Mike, Mikey etc etc when I joined.
I REALLY do enjoy dark ales/porters and stout so I thought that'll do.

The avatar was the quickest glass I could find at the time.

Nothing to fancy here.

Cheers.


----------



## schooey (18/2/09)

Should be interesting when Stinky Nightgown gives his/her story... :unsure:


----------



## mje1980 (18/2/09)

And Rooting kings


----------



## staggalee (18/2/09)

mje1980 said:


> And Rooting kings



He uses that name after a horse either Roy or HG Nelson had.

stagga.


----------



## InCider (18/2/09)

staggalee said:


> He uses that name after a horse either Roy or HG Nelson had.
> 
> stagga.



Club Buggery - what a show! A couple of mates and I won best dressed on it and got a swag of stuff - including a framed picture of Rooting King and Ivory Jake. There was date spread, date chocolate, date slice, turkey thermometer, Ford Monaro (yes, no typo) and other stuff...


----------



## mouapp12 (18/2/09)

InCider said:


> Club Buggery - what a show! A couple of mates and I won best dressed on it and got a swag of stuff - including a framed picture of Rooting King and Ivory Jake. There was date spread, date chocolate, date slice, turkey thermometer, Ford Monaro (yes, no typo) and other stuff...



i'm sorry mate i gotta say something about your pic, you know that the lamp is a lie don't you?


----------



## LRB (11/3/09)

LRB is an acronym, but it doesn't really flatter me. It was given to me a few years back, perhaps not undeserved. -Lets just say that the avatar partly explains it. On the flip side, acronyms are kind of cool. -just like JFK


----------



## Paul H (11/3/09)

Saw a porn movie & this guy called Paul H was hung like a donkey


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/09)

I could say the Eureka Stockade flag but i would be lying.

It was from back in the day when i was a young tacker plaing vid games such as 'counter-strike'. I was thinking about a name around 'Four Star General" hence the name "Fourstar". it stuck for me and has been my 'handle' ever since.


----------



## jayse (11/3/09)

its pretty much what my mum called me.


----------



## lczaban (11/3/09)

Paul H said:


> Saw a porn movie & this guy called Paul H was hung like a donkey



Hahaha - that's original. :huh: 

My username comes from a previous job I had - see here for more info. I thought it had a nice home brew crossover... :icon_cheers:


----------



## citizensnips (11/3/09)

my name was taken so i added my favourite number.........very imaginative of myself i think.


----------



## FreemanDC (11/3/09)

Last name - Freeman + Mash = Freemasha


----------



## Bubba Q (11/3/09)

i copped the nickname bubba whilst in high school due to my resembling bubba from crusty demons and buh buh ray dudley

the q part is because i like meat

if you say it quick enough is sounds like barbeque


----------



## Stinky Nightgown (11/3/09)

My handle is from the band that I formed when I was young........
....it conjures up a mental image that makes me shudder every time I think about it......
:icon_vomit: 
Not the band.......the night gown......*dry reaches*

Hopefully my brews don't leave me as scarred........ :lol:


----------



## Cube (12/3/09)

The Delta Quadrant

h34r:


----------



## Big John (12/3/09)

I am 6' 7", 115 kg, my name is John and I am not very creative.


----------



## mitysa (12/3/09)

Also had no imagination

the first 2 letters of my wife's, son's and my name

*MI*ke, *TY*ler, *SA*rah


mike


----------



## joshuahardie (12/3/09)

I picked my username off my drivers licence....

sigh, in retrospect i wish i picked something more anonymous... 

too late to change it now.


----------



## Leigh (12/3/09)

hmmm, bet nobody can guess where mine came from 

Have used other random handles in the past, but got bored with them and am becoming a boring old man LOL


----------



## MVZOOM (12/3/09)

First forums were car forums.... from my plate:


----------



## boingk (12/3/09)

No idea where mine came from. Tracing it back, I think it must have just come into my head whilst I was thinking of something a bit quirky for a username. Its always been free when I've needed another username, so I've run with it.

My avatar is something a bit more meaningful though - its my BIAB setup. 80L ally pot with 1.5 x 1.5 of voille inside. Still waiting to taste the beer...its driving me insane! My last avatar was 2 fermenters in my wardrobe at uni, but changed it because pollux and I both had very similar avatars and it was confusing others. Oh, what the hell, it was confusing me to...

Cheers - boingk


----------



## mckenry (12/3/09)

Mine is my alias. I use it when big nasty blokes knock on my door and say "Are you [enter your name here]?" As quick as a flash I answer "No mate, I'm mckenry, never heard of that bloke". Its a talent you need to practice. It's not something you're born with.
I also forge cheques, have a dodgy credit card, an AUSTAR account and a NZ passport in that name.


----------



## Adamt (12/3/09)

What if a big nasty bloke from AHB rocks up at your door:

"Are you mckenry?"


----------



## reviled (12/3/09)

mckenry said:


> and a NZ passport in that name.



Im telling


----------



## mckenry (12/3/09)

Adamt said:


> What if a big nasty bloke from AHB rocks up at your door:
> 
> "Are you mckenry?"



haha - dunno actually  

hopefully he will spot my wonderful bar, the 3 tap flooded font will be iced up and all will be forgiven B)


----------



## mckenry (12/3/09)

reviled said:


> Im telling



Dont bother - its harder to find a real one


----------



## LRB (12/3/09)

mitysa said:


> Also had no imagination
> 
> the first 2 letters of my wife's, son's and my name
> 
> ...




In that order?

:lol: 

Hoho; you're wife's name is Mike, and you're Sarah! Wonder who wears the pants in that household...


----------



## raven19 (12/3/09)

joshuahardie said:


> I picked my username off my drivers licence....
> 
> sigh, in retrospect i wish i picked something more anonymous...
> 
> too late to change it now.



If in need of a change PM one of the Mods. But we all know who you are now anyways!


----------



## joshuahardie (12/3/09)

Yeah, I know I 'could' change it, but I have gone this far being totally un-anonymous, so seems no point in changing now. Dunno why out of all the forums I am on, this is the only one I felt I should use my real name.

Maybe I trust ya'll
:icon_cheers:


----------



## tribalfish (12/3/09)

From a lack of a good imagination, I used what was around me (well on me actually!)

I have a tattoo of the Pisces zodiac sign done in Tribal style on my shoulder.

Tribalfish.


----------



## Polar Beer (12/3/09)

raven19 said:


> If in need of a change PM one of the Mods. But we all know who you are now anyways!



Is that right? Might do that. Took mine from the labels I made for my first K&K. P for my first name, L for the boy (at that time 6 months) and Brazil is the last name. Except now I have two boys :beerbang: and a new brewery name. 

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Simon W (13/3/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Dunno why out of all the forums I am on, this is the only one I felt I should use my real name.



Same. Dunno why either. But then I didn't go as far as you did!
Actually, I'm pretty sure I originaly registered just as 'Simon' but if I did I now can't remember the password so that username hasn't been used since '05


----------



## jimmysuperlative (13/3/09)

...old "Goodies" episode where Bill Oddie "blacks up" with shoe polish and calls himself _Rastus Watermelon_.

A few mates reliving the old shows and inventing names like _Calculus Matriculation_ and _Jasmine Renovator_ ..._Homer Noble, Edmund Carousel, Tommy Savant, Phillip Mignon, Johnny Aritmetic and Capernicus Nostalgia_ ...

It was years ago, we were half cut and speaking all kinds of shite ...but, it had us all laughing so hard we were nearly spewin'. Really had to be there!

I wrote down the ones I could remember ... _Jimmy Superlative_ was one of them.


----------



## Zizzle (13/3/09)

I spent a few years of my weekends restoring a classic car. It was very rusty so lots of cutting and welding new panels and patches. The more time I spent on it the more work I found it needed.

Joined a car forum and had to think of a name. I was listening to a lot of Kyuss at the time and the Sizzle of the MIG was fresh in my ears.

They had a song called Tangy Zizzle that starts with a dodgy recoding of a bloke in a car doing a burnout and he says:

"Yeah, yeah put it in gear, baby. Hell yeah, that's what I like about you, baby, you're always on time!"



A song with a car and a burnout and mentioning being on time (which my car was never going to be), Zizzle is close so Sizzle...

So Zizzle it was. Now like others have mentioned, some of my mates call me that. It's a good disambiguator. Matt is too common a name.

Looking at most people's reasons here, I think I clearly over-thought it


----------



## Katherine (13/3/09)

I think I have answered this before...

I was new to brewing and so bloody excited about finding this forum I really didnt think about a name...I just wanted to log on. My name is Katherine but people call me Katie... I wish I did make it a little bit more anonymous... Patch is always trying to get me to change it to BREW HAG!


----------



## Paul H (13/3/09)

MVZOOM said:


> First forums were car forums.... from my plate:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25371



Looks like someone stole your plate & put it on that crappy mazda :icon_vomit:


----------



## tommygun (13/3/09)

my name is tom and I love the section in the movie 'the mask' where he turns a balloon into a tommy gun.


----------



## daemon (13/3/09)

Had this username for ages now on a number of other forums / chat channels. Started back when I was working in IT, Daemon (pronounced "demon") is a unix process and the name was derived from greek mythology. Too long ago to remember why I chose that, other than the cool demon avatars I could use 

That, and Tim is always taken when creating accounts....


----------



## Greg Lawrence (13/3/09)

My name is Greg. Greg was taken. It would be the Australian way to add an O to the end, but I am not Australian and grego was also taken, so I decided to use the name my mother gave me but drop the Y.
My picture? Have a search on Youtube for "beached whale" and you will find out where I am from.


----------



## Wonderwoman (13/3/09)

because I AM wonderwoman ;p


----------



## Snow (13/3/09)

wonderwoman said:


> because I AM wonderwoman ;p



......and we wouldn't dare doubt it - lest we get strung up by the Lasso of Truth! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers - Snow (based on old rugby nickname from when I was a kid with white hair)


----------



## brettprevans (13/3/09)

Snow said:


> - Snow (based on old rugby nickname from when I was a kid with white hair)



I used to go to high school with a guy nicknamed snow or snowy. his lastname was snowball. i kid you not.


----------



## Snow (13/3/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> I used to go to high school with a guy nicknamed snow or snowy. his lastname was snowball. i kid you not.


Ha ha! My best mate's dad always called me Snowdrop. Jeez I hated that <_<


----------



## decibel (13/3/09)

First post!!!

This is my stage name :icon_cheers:


----------



## wabster (13/3/09)

My name in Cubs was Wabeeno, the hippopotamus, (from the Jungle Book I'm told) and it was shortened to Wab for many years as a nickname, then on Fidonet then the Internet, IRC etc. 

However short 3 letter names were hard to register as they were popular and taken quickly and many online friends had started to refer to me as wabster from about 1995 onwards.

It stuck and I adopted the hippo cartoon figure from somewhere, no idea of its origins,

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## MVZOOM (13/3/09)

Paul H said:


> Looks like someone stole your plate & put it on that crappy mazda :icon_vomit:



Yeah, nice. Thanks for that.


----------



## Hoyt (13/3/09)

The brand of bows i shoot


----------



## RAS (13/3/09)

When I played cricket at the Goldfield Ashes :beerbang: I rolled over the occasional monster wide. Everytime I went to bowl and the umpire asked which side of the wicket I bowl, my mates would all shout "RIGHT ARM SPASTIC!" - RAS


----------



## I like beer (13/3/09)

slave was taken (dave the slave) so what else


----------



## I like beer (13/3/09)

ps . about the avatar, watch deliverance


----------



## Ivan Other One (4/5/09)

Yep, Ivan was already taken when I registered, so thought if he is the first Ivan, then I must be the other one, hence the name Ivan Other One.
As for the avtar, it was just something stored in my pictures and put into use here as it reminds me of the pissfunny stuff in some of the threads in here.

Ok, (grabs the tap), time for another one. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mr_tyreman (4/5/09)

Ex G/f when we met didnt know my name, knew it started with 'Ty' and knew i liked cars.....so she came up with Mr Tyreman....and it seems to have stuck around a little better than she did.....but thats how i'd prefer it


----------



## Bongchitis (4/5/09)

Hadn't noticed this thread before!

My username came about via my affection :wub: for the hops cousin... but my innability to not cough. Budgie Lungs.

The avatar is Dexter where I removed the test tube and drew a beer instead. 

Bring on the 'true' Dubbel Trubbel! I think it will be an early night generator. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Cocko (29/2/12)

So many new interesting 'handles'...

About time the new/regular comers did some explaining.

So?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/2/12)

Well..... I dont own a Harley. h34r:


----------



## Cocko (29/2/12)

What model stu do you have? h34r:


----------



## pyrosx (29/2/12)

Ultima 8... plus an x


----------



## peaky (29/2/12)

I used to live in Peakhurst, NSW. Abbreviated by some of the younger locals as 'peaky'. At that time I was racing downhill mountain bikes. Among my group of friends Downhill racing was always abbreviated 'dh'

I no longer live in Peakhurst or even own a mountain bike.......


----------



## kelbygreen (29/2/12)

my name is kelby green lol big shock!


----------



## Feldon (29/2/12)

The Feldon is the great and ancient barley growing region of southern Warwickshire.


----------



## yum beer (29/2/12)

Very difficult to explain, I'm sure you understand.


----------



## Lecterfan (29/2/12)

Francis Dolarhyde is a fantastic literary recreation of the dark nature of humanity. He is a dubbed a pilgrim, he is a huge fan of the one who came before him... Rather than being some sick homage to a deranged personality, it is an 'in-joke' from the psychology student to close friends and family.


----------



## almopec (29/2/12)

My user name is a combination of my first and nick names. Alec (first name) around the outside, with Mop (nick name) in the middle as I will always be the Mop to my friends. I used to have a good, long and thick head of hair like a mop. These days I just shave it all off for convenience, so now its more of a sponge mop. 

@peakydh, I thought you might have lived down the rd, I grew up in penshurst.


----------



## homebrewkid (29/2/12)

my name is daniel emerson and i really dont know why i chose that homebrewkid name im not a bloody kid anymore and everywhere else im known as emmo1980 i think i should change it what ya reckon?



come to think of it i wasnt a bloody kid when i joined this forum in 08. i think i was just way to drunk researching kegging online thats how i found this site, still dont have a keg setup though lol


----------



## Cocko (29/2/12)

homebrewkid said:


> my name is daniel emerson and i really dont know why i chose that homebrewkid name im not a bloody kid anymore and everywhere else im known as emmo1980 i think i should change it what ya reckon?
> 
> 
> 
> come to think of it i wasnt a bloody kid when i joined this forum in 08. i think i was just way to drunk researching kegging online thats how i found this site, still dont have a keg setup though lol



Na, you need the right avatar.. stay tuned.


----------



## black_labb (29/2/12)

When I set up my first email I didn't know what to call it and saw the family dog behind me (black lab X) and made myself that, which tended to become my default username for most things.


----------



## cam89brewer (29/2/12)

my real name is werbmac...


----------



## Cocko (29/2/12)

For the HBKid..


----------



## Cocko (29/2/12)

cambrew said:


> my real name is werbmac...



Gold.


----------



## bignath (1/3/12)

My name is Nathan.















oh, and im pretty fucken big.


----------



## fawnroux (1/3/12)

TFR is a cooking reference. I'm a chef.


----------



## [email protected] (1/3/12)

In my miss spent youth while involved in rounds of binge drinking an old mate always used to say " Beer for you?" repeatedly until whoever it was he was saying it to gave in and said yes. The beer would have been New or VB maybe a Reschs made an appearance here and there as well. 

Just what popped into my head at the time of signing up to this joint...my how things have changed, well for me anyway 

Maybe i can get those swill drinking bastards to drink a keg of DSGA in a few weeks time??


----------



## ledgenko (1/3/12)

Mine is a combination of my surname and the wires ... hers is Ledger (yes cousin of Heath) and mine is Pavlenko ( or Pavlenki) so Ledgenko kinda works well .... 

Matt 

besides I have a huge ....... nothin :-( 

but I can crack out 80l batches !!! YAY ....


----------



## Fish13 (1/3/12)

wow matt never knew. i race with heaths dad back in 2003 to 2005. really nice bloke...


----------



## sp0rk (1/3/12)

a "friend" once stabbed me in the leg with a spork
yep, that name stuck, i still use it on IRC and when i'm gaming


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/3/12)

ledgenko said:


> Mine is a combination of my surname and the wires ... hers is Ledger (yes cousin of Heath) and mine is Pavlenko ( or Pavlenki) so Ledgenko kinda works well ....
> 
> Matt
> 
> ...


Should be ready for Christmas :icon_drunk: 
Nev


----------



## jyo (1/3/12)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 52749
> 
> 
> 
> For the HBKid..



That is rad, cocko! Make me one...but without dildos, please...

My name is John and JLO was already taken by some 'singer'

I am also a gangster. yo


----------



## chunckious (1/3/12)

Me and a couple of mates wrote this song with the working title Chunkious Fuckious. Heaps of guitar riffage Ch-ch-ch-ch-CHUNK.
Chunky became mate nickname after that.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (1/3/12)

Where I grew up the 'locals' use to call a tallie in a brown paper bag a 'King Brown'. 

I thought that epitomised what I wanted out of my brewery, so thats what I called it.

Drinking a dirty big tallie out of a brown paper bag in the par

Just not VB, XXXX or any other such shit.


----------



## freezkat (1/3/12)

yum beer said:


> Very difficult to explain, I'm sure you understand.


Freezkat...Free scat...scat=shit

everybody loves free shit


----------



## homebrewkid (1/3/12)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 52749
> 
> 
> 
> For the HBKid..






thats bloody awesome cheers mate!!!! i just added it how didi you come up with that one?


----------



## wakkatoo (1/3/12)

Mine is boat related - first boat was called bushwakka, second boat is called wakkatoo, with my avatar the logo on the boat.
Was on a wakeboard forum long before AHB, no point getting getting confused with different usernames.


----------



## dago001 (1/3/12)

Mine came about due to the fact that the local lager would have an adverse effect on your bowels the next day. Which became known as a Lager Bomb. Also known around here as an AGB - "after grog bog".
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## JDW81 (1/3/12)

freezkat said:


> Freezkat...Free scat...scat=shit
> 
> everybody loves free shit



JDW - my initials (everyone calls me JD anyway), not particularly imaginative.

81 - The number i used to wear on my footy jumper.


----------



## sponge (1/3/12)

When I was 18 I didn't have a job and was preeeeetty poor.

I used to go down the pub with little money, and do dares for free drinks, which ended up paying for most nights.

A guy who I met one night put me in his phone as 'sponge' and its stuck since.




I like to tell other people (re: people who would be disgusted by that story) its just because of the blonde curly hair...





Sponge


----------



## bcp (1/3/12)

Just my initials. I wasn't thinking about getting into brewing seriously or I would have come up with something imaginative. Had a cooper's kit, and just wanted to ask one question...


----------



## Mattress (1/3/12)

It's because I'm really good in bed (or so I've been told)  

Real names Matt. Mates have called me Mattress for years


----------



## SJW (1/3/12)

mum & dad


----------



## mxd (1/3/12)

it's my work login name, I'm getting too old and stupid to remember too many names and password


----------



## Trippers (1/3/12)

The week I built my new bar my grandfather passed away who was also one of my best mates and loved a beer. His last name was Tripney and nick name was "Trippers" so.... Trippers Bar and Brewery was born. hence my handle. 

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Superoo (1/3/12)

Into Falcon GT's, had a superoo(xw), now an XA


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/3/12)

RAS said:


> When I played cricket at the Goldfield Ashes :beerbang: I rolled over the occasional monster wide. Everytime I went to bowl and the umpire asked which side of the wicket I bowl, my mates would all shout "RIGHT ARM SPASTIC!" - RAS



PML :lol:


----------



## staggalee (1/3/12)

When you look back at the 15 pages of blokes that posted on the site, you can`t help wondering what happened to a lot of them........ did their livers finally throw the towel in?
Did they get pissed once to often and step in front of the 4*25 pm from Bankstown?
Did they take the pledge and roam the country preaching against the demon drink like some crazed but misguided teetotaller?
Who knows?
All we know is that they`re probably still out there somewhere, swallowed up in some huge and mysterious vastness that`s inevitably waiting for us all.


----------



## seamad (1/3/12)

Another boat name. Last one was shiraz II, got vetoed on shiraz III ( plus one already on the aus ships register so cant have it). Still building this one, joked to the missus with seamad, first 3 letters of our kids names, seamus and madaleine. Im not sold on it and have thought of some beery names as we will brew onboard in our travels, beer on tap etc. Have found with radio communications that simple names are the go so we may known as the seamads.


----------



## the_new_darren (1/3/12)

Darren was a bad boy and got banned.

Hence the_new_darren


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (1/3/12)

Also boat related - the Bada Bing (44 ft hole too which we wheelbarrow money into).
Better than my smart arse sons idea of a boat name - dad call it, 'my little pony' .......
Smartarse
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Sammus (1/3/12)

Mine's the password for all my internet banking accounts, email accounts, and my pin number


----------



## staggalee (1/3/12)

the_new_darren said:


> Darren was a bad boy and got banned.
> 
> Hence the_new_darren



He`s worse!!
:lol:


----------



## stillscottish (1/3/12)

The first Forum I signed up for was for "Water Purifiers".
I have one, I'm from Scotland, I'm an Aussie now but I'm still Scottish.
Works on a couple of levels.

Cheers.

Campbell


----------



## WarmBeer (1/3/12)

staggalee said:


> When you look back at the 15 pages of blokes that posted on the site, you can`t help wondering what happened to a lot of them........ did their livers finally throw the towel in?
> Did they get pissed once to often and step in front of the 4*25 pm from Bankstown?
> Did they take the pledge and roam the country preaching against the demon drink like some crazed but misguided teetotaller?
> Who knows?
> All we know is that they`re probably still out there somewhere, swallowed up in some huge and mysterious vastness that`s inevitably waiting for us all.


Botulism poisoning. Just sayin'


----------



## Yob (1/3/12)

well mine kind of speaks for itself h34r: , however I now consider myself 'somewhat' reformed, certainly by camparison to what I was like 10 years ago... perhaps I should move it to iwasozziyob? 

naa just doesnt work..

Yob


----------



## Florian (1/3/12)

My parents helped me with mine.


----------



## winkle (1/3/12)

Florian said:


> My parents helped me with mine.



:lol: 

So did mine - sort of....


----------



## Muscovy_333 (1/3/12)

I used to shag Muscovy ducks


----------



## yum beer (1/3/12)

Muscovy said:


> I used to shag Muscovy ducks



then maybe you should be called 'duck shagger', yes, thats what I call you from now on.

Have a great day 'duck shagger'.


----------



## JestersDarts (1/3/12)

Name of our darts team - The Jesters

Avatar is the mighty mighty Jester.

CARN YOU JEZZIES!!


----------



## PhantomEasey (1/3/12)

One half is my surname. The other...well, I was in a death metal band a few years back (guitarist, Schecter C7 Hellraiser was my weapon of choice) and we were putting together our website. We had no photo of me at the time, so next to my bio the picture-pane simply said "PhantomEasey".


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/3/12)

I am the ruthless, narcissistic leader of a rogue Neo-Stalinist Pariah state, built on a personality cult, with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## manticle (1/3/12)

I like to tickle men.


----------



## Nick JD (1/3/12)

I did 6 years in a Tennessee prison for my involvement in the great Bourbon heist of 1997.


----------



## Mattress (1/3/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I am the ruthless, narcissistic leader of a rogue Neo-Stalinist Pariah state, built on a personality cult, with delusions of grandeur.



Can we drink our cool-Aid now?


----------



## bradsbrew (1/3/12)

My real name is Bradsbrew. My parents were alternative hippies and they new a guy called Brad at one of the communes. I think I may also be related to Doug :huh:


----------



## winkle (1/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> My real name is Bradsbrew. My parents were alternative hippies and they new a guy called Brad at one of the communes. I think I may also be related to Doug :huh:



You're Ren?
View attachment 52753

That explains a few things...


----------



## freezkat (1/3/12)

manticle said:


> I like to tickle men.



lol w/ impromptu flatulence


----------



## mikesnothere (1/3/12)

I'm not all here.


----------



## Tilt (1/3/12)

I get a lean on after a few.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/3/12)

winkle said:


> You're Ren?
> View attachment 52753
> 
> That explains a few things...



Nah I meant I may be related to dougsbrew, I believe there was also a doug on the commune.


edit= oh now i get it hahah


----------



## Rina (1/3/12)

I am a naval architect.


----------



## felon (1/3/12)

Rina said:


> I am a naval architect.



A belly button designer?


----------



## Nick JD (1/3/12)

felon said:


> A belly button designer?



Naval architects make waterproof houses. Duh.


----------



## Plastic Man (1/3/12)

:icon_offtopic:


peakydh said:


> I used to live in Peakhurst, NSW. Abbreviated by some of the younger locals as 'peaky'. At that time I was racing downhill mountain bikes. Among my group of friends Downhill racing was always abbreviated 'dh'



peakydh - did you know an Alan "spike" Miller from yr Peakhurst DH days ??


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (1/3/12)

The boss at the time couldn't remember my name (Ryan) and Wally stuck. Later on was shortened to Wal and then drunkenly lengthened to wallace at an xmas party a few years back. since then, its been "wallace" or "_wallace_" over the internet.


----------



## Rowy (1/3/12)

Shortened form of surname with, in typical Australian fashion, a Y added on the end. Been called it for longer than I can remember.


----------



## milob40 (1/3/12)

used to be milo but already taken on other sites so went to milob4 (b4 everyone else started using milo) then it got taken too so milob40 cos i'm getting too old to compete with silly i was there first usernames. i'd sooner sit in my shed and get pissed on snobby "i brewed it myself" craft beer


----------



## Fat Bastard (1/3/12)

I'm not _really_ fat, but I'm most definately a **** bastard.

Because I have a shaved head, and have done for years, a mate decided I looked like the famous communist, jewish comedian and fat bastard Alexi Sayle


----------



## Cocko (1/3/12)

Fat Bastard said:


> I'm not _really_ fat, but I'm most definately a **** bastard.
> 
> Because I have a shaved head, and have done for years, a mate decided I looked like the famous communist, jewish comedian and fat bastard Alexi Sayle



So, your handle should probably be just '****' bastard...

I will get a mod to fix that for you!


----------



## Fat Bastard (1/3/12)

Cocko said:


> So, your handle should probably be just '****' bastard...
> 
> I will get a mod to fix that for you!




It'd probably make things easier in chat!


----------



## Cocko (1/3/12)

Fat Bastard said:


> It'd probably make things easier in chat!



Gold!


----------



## Nevalicious (2/3/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> The boss at the time couldn't remember my name



For real??

Same story here. My real name is Tyler, my boss in a particular department back in my apprentice days couldn't remember my name and called me Neville... It stuck, and was shortened to Nev. Then it got varied to Nevalooba, Nevalicious (after the Yum-A-Licious fruit ads) and Looba, by a technician who worked in the same department called Bubba (he was a large man... :lol: ) 

Thing is, I used to ******* hate it! I had no choice but to embrace it. I no longer work there, but meh...

My mum and dad refer to me on occasion as Nev, my wife calls me Nev, most of my friends call me Nev... Tyler is dead


----------



## The_Duck (2/3/12)

Yes... well it all started when I was working in San Francisco back at the start of the noughties.

I signed off an e-mail on a company blog as "Duck" based on that being part of my surname.

One of the bigwigs that I knew thought I was very individual and said I should be "The Duck" as in the "one and only". It followed me back to Oz.

So for quite a while at my current work I was "Da Dook" because my former boss is Irish and that's as close as he could get to it.

But now I am back to "The Duck" becasue the big Irish git got himself golden handshaked out of here.


Duck


----------



## Rubix (2/3/12)

As in the Cube. Favourite toy as a kid.


----------



## Lachlan (2/3/12)

It's my name.


----------



## tallie (2/3/12)

The first thing people usually comment on when they meet me is my height, usually followed up by something like "you must be good at basketball". Truth be told, my unofficial position in high-school basketball was decoy <_< . At 6'6", I may not be the tallest home brewer in the land, but I'm up there 

Cheers,
tallie

Edit: Oh, and my avatar is the result of some drunken fire-twirling I performed in the back yard a number of years ago.


----------

